# Vent disease



## Kangol1365 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all

I have recently discovered my main stud buck has vent disease, and he was bred to most of my adult does last year. One is showing signs of Syphillis, the others are fine but it was down to the vets for them all to have their penicillan shot. The buck and doe who are displaying symptoms wil be going back for another 2 shots, over the next two weeks to clear it up.

I was just wondering when it would be OK to breed them again? I have two young bucks that showed no signs but got jabbed anyway to be on the safe side. I've been scanning all info I can find but nothing on when would be OK to re-breed. Obviously the whole herd was treated, but I don't want to rush into it before knowing other peoples experiences? I'm sure some breeders/keepers of buns have had this in their herd before?  I keep Mini Lops (Hollands)

Thanks for any info


----------



## SNM (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, i've never had vent disease. I wouldn't even attempt to rebred that buck into my lines.(That's just me). I've heard people treat it with baytril antibiotics, but say the shot is better. I'm surprised your buck bred with vents. Anyways, there's a bunch of topics about it on RO right now that you could read on and guide to raising better rabbits has a great section on rabbit disease Hope your rabbits get better


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 1, 2011)

There is a girl on here who told me her bunnies had this before. I hope she posts here


----------



## polly (Feb 1, 2011)

When I first started breeding I bought in stock that had vent disease and it did end up doing its rounds before we realised the problem and what was wrong! It was penicillin we used and once they were clear it was fine.
Give the 2 that are older longer and mae sure all signs and symptoms are completely gone before you breed them. I was never given a time span we just gave them a couple of months


----------



## lelanatty (Feb 4, 2011)

I once bought a doe that had gotten vent disease, and we treated her with penicillin, and thought she was cleared up. She was a project show bunny so she wasn't bred again until I got her. I bred her first to my only buck, and then bred all of my other does to him as well, within a few days of each other. All five of my breeding stock got VD. So then it became a long process. I treated them all with injectable penicillin-G for cattle every day for 5 days. 

I waited for about three months or so before I bred them to make absolutely sure that symptoms didn't show up again. VD is a very potent disease and just because symptoms go away for a while, they can still come back. 

The first thing I did was do a test breeding with my buck and one of the original does to see if breeding wuld make the symptoms flare up again or if they still had the disease and it was just hiding. Symptoms usually arise 1-2 weeks after breeding. Luckily, they didn't in my herd.

Next, I bought a completely new doe and took the chance of breeding her to my buck, just praying that she wouldn't get the disease if it was still hiding. When she didn't get it, then and only then was I sure that my herd was completely free of the disease.


----------

